# Is nicotine by itself the culprit?



## Johnny2Puffs (21/8/15)

I am in an ongoing battle with vape haters here http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/754272-Okay-we-get-it-You-vape/page4 
and need to get convincing evidence that nicotine by itself is not the culprit for the addiction.
Thank you.


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

There was an article I recall that explained that the additional substances in cigarettes helped to "rewire" the brain making cigarettes more addictive

I recall it said that tests (on rats I think) showed that exposure to pure form nicotine did not cause them to get addicted. 

Maybe @Alex or @Andre can recall where this article is

I will also try find it for you, but i am not sure if i will find it


----------



## Alex (21/8/15)

Silver said:


> There was an article I recall that explained that the additional substances in cigarettes helped to "rewire" the brain making cigarettes more addictive
> 
> I recall it said that tests (on rats I think) showed that exposure to pure form nicotine did not cause them to get addicted.
> 
> ...



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/nicotine-clinical-trials-missing.t8093/#post-170810

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-great-nicotine-myth.t5378/#post-117882

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/chemical-dependency-and-nicotine.t5372/#post-117782

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/15)

Alex said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/nicotine-clinical-trials-missing.t8093/#post-170810
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-great-nicotine-myth.t5378/#post-117882
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/chemical-dependency-and-nicotine.t5372/#post-117782

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maxxis (21/8/15)

It's not worth going up against the ignorance of that bb. They won't get it. 

A while back I was sick. Couldn't Vape because of nausea. 3 days and I didn't even miss it. I vape because I want to. Not because I have to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

Maxxis said:


> It's not worth going up against the ignorance of that bb. They won't get it.
> 
> A while back I was sick. Couldn't Vape because of nausea. 3 days and I didn't even miss it. I vape because I want to. Not because I have to.



I still get cravings to vape, but nowhere near as intense or frequent as i did when i smoked
I can now go for a good 4 to 6 hours without remembering to vape when I am in meetings
That would never have happened before

If I am addicted its very mild

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (21/8/15)

Geeze. What swift response to a fellow vaper. I am proud to be a member of this forum. Now to start reading those links.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (21/8/15)

http://news.sky.com/story/1534821/nicotine-no-worse-than-cup-of-coffee-report

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (21/8/15)

@Johnny2Puffs gave you a few link on MyBB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (22/8/15)

Thanks Kimbo. Saw that. Some real a hole posters there. A bunch of overgrown school kids.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

